# eBay Hacked, Change Your Passwords Now



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> If you have an eBay account, it's time to change your password. The company released a statement today saying their internal and customer databases were compromised earlier this year, and starting today they'll prompt everyone to change their passwords.


More


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

already a post up in security, hondo......


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Sheesh, late to the party again....Oh well, Old Dog and all....


----------

